# Friends think you are crazy???



## MilesMom

Does anyone else have friends without Vizslas who believe that you have lost your mind catering to the dog's needs? Our friends think we are crazy for the amount of time we spend exercising and training Miles. Every time they ask what Miles did that day or hear about him in our bed or coming on our vacations, they shake their heads and give us a look that we are crazy. We love our Vizsla though! Any fun stories of comments on your "Vizsla- itis" as my friends call it.


----------



## Darcy1311

Yes I have that problem also, when I get to work all my mates say good morning then followed by..and how is Darcy..they all think it strange that I have her name carved in wood on my dog box in the car..all the family photos are of Darcy, and strangely enough apart from work,Darcy is with me constantly, so they never ask me out for a drink.I have more collars, leads, pet beds..( even though she sleeps IN our bed)..dog toys and chew sticks ....I even rescued a DOJO mat from our control and restraint room in our prison so I could line out her dog box in the car, so she doesn't injure herself if I brake to hard....oh the life of a Vizsla owner....I love it.. :-*


----------



## lilyloo

Yes! Friends and family sometimes have a hard time understanding *why* we would (on purpose!) choose a high energy and high maintenance dog. 

I wouldn't change her for the world.


----------



## mlwindc

lilyloo said:


> Yes! Friends and family sometimes have a hard time understanding *why* we would (on purpose!) choose a high energy and high maintenance dog.
> 
> I wouldn't change her for the world.


Same here! Everyone wonders why we did this in purpose. We love him and wouldn't have it any other way... Those eyes, they kill me every time!


----------



## Darcy1311

mlwindc said:


> lilyloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Friends and family sometimes have a hard time understanding *why* we would (on purpose!) choose a high energy and high maintenance dog.
> 
> I wouldn't change her for the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here! Everyone wonders why we did this in purpose. We love him and wouldn't have it any other way... Those eyes, they kill me every time!
Click to expand...


Those eyes are a killer...especially around the dinner table when you are just at your last mouthfull.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

Friends all know I am crazy period, then throw in my 2 beautiful V girls and they know all conversations will eventually end up about Ziva and Izzy ..... I mean after all they are the most important, silliest, happiest, mind blowing, tiring, loving part of my life! 

Let's see new fence installed after moving back to home town in Ohio, check; car traded in for F150 4 wheel drive 4 door pick up to haul girls around in the backseat so they are comfortable, check; king size bed purchased so everyone has plenty of room (everyone meaning THE DOGS), check; extra walk thru gate put in fence on neighbors side so their Boxer, Buck can have easy access to come play with the girls, check; Hiking a nearly vertical wooded hillside and 50 acres several times a week to allow the girls plenty of free, tracking, sniffing, running time, check; not staying out long with friends so girls aren't alone, check........ geeeeeeee do my friends think I'm Vizsla crazy


----------



## MilesMom

When we tell friends about our upcoming second pup, they think we are crazy for adding a second wild man to the family. But we can't wait!!! 

Things we get made fun of the most are when we find Miles a babysitter if we are gone on a weeknight, doggie day care for his socialization, planning hiking vacations so we know he will also have a good time on a getaway, choosing dog friendly restaurants just so we don't have to leave him behind, and the only thing on the side of the fridge is a picture of him with his report card from day care.


----------



## datacan

Not in our case. Our friends actually know we are weird. 
The dog just keeps us centered. Before the V, I had to do the zoomies all by myself... Now that Sam took over, I can relax :


----------



## cooperman

Some people think im bonkers, but I just think im free. After a busy week of , hiking, walking, hunting, swimming, running, playing, training, cuddling and of course pampering our beautiful v's ask your friends what they did this week. All lot of the time the answer will be "not much, work, watched tv" My answer you must be crazy! ;D


----------



## einspänner

cooperman said:


> Some people think im bonkers, but I just think im free.


That song will now play over and over in my head while I try to go to sleep. Thanks a lot!


----------



## hotmischief

As most of my friends are horsey or own dogs it isn't a problem.

We have only had our vizsla just over a year, but I have made so many good friends through having a vizsla and joining two local vizsla groups. We go on whizzes once a month and then usually end up in a pub for lunch. Lovely people from all walks of life - from airline pilots to social workers.....and they all understand your enthusiasm for the breed.

Darcy if you are on Facebook, see if there is local Vizsla Whizz near you - you would really enjoy it.


----------



## Ozkar

datacan said:


> Not in our case. Our friends actually know we are weird.
> The dog just keeps us centered. Before the V, I had to do the zoomies all by myself... Now that Sam took over, I can relax :


I just adore that pic Data!!! So much mischievous character in that face!!!   

Mine know not to bother inviting me to anything unless the pups are welcome................. I just won't go!


----------



## cooperman

Sorry einspanner. Hope you slept,


----------



## einspänner

cooperman, I hope you know I was only kidding! Emoticons only do so much...


----------



## cooperman

Ha ha I was kidding too. My husband on the other he been singing all day! ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer

@milesmom - quote from my dad after getting our second V: " ya know, when you said you were getting another one, I thought that was stupid. I really did. But now I think it worked out really well and was a good idea". Amen. We know what we're doing and what's best for our V families.


----------



## dmak

Fortunately, i tend to hangout with other gundog hunters so they all get it. I once had a non hunter friend ask to buy some ducks off me. He had also commented several times on how he thought it was a little weird that I took my dog everywhere with me. When I gave him the ducks I said "you can thank Kauzy for those sucks, I wouldn't have gotten them without him". The lightbulb went off in his head and he said "I get it now; thanks Kauzy!" He then gave my boy a big hug. All friends know I'm pretty self sufficient in the meat department, so they all know why I love my pup so much. I can't imagine not having him around, its hard enough being away 8hrs/day for work.

Our most recent family portrait. Of course he's in there


----------



## Suliko

I have to agree with those who said their friends thought theyr'e crazy for getting such a high-energy dog. Another one our family and friends think we're crazy is the doggy day care. The first time they heard about it, they literally told us we're just plain crazy. I haveto agree. Crazy dogs require crazy parents


----------

